# redused jacobin



## marwan (Oct 6, 2012)

hi all
first time in the group
old cock redused

marwan


----------



## dublin boy (Jun 4, 2011)

very nice marwan, is it reduced ash red ?


----------



## 12Ka-6 (Sep 4, 2012)

Hello Marwan, Its good to have you and photo's of your great Jacobins on this site..... This is a very nice reduced, very hard feather and nice width across the eyeline.....I always enjoy looking at your birds that you post on the Yahoo Jacobin site.....

best regards Gordon

Australian Jacobin Club Website


----------



## epul (Oct 11, 2011)

nice very nice


----------



## hasseian_313 (Oct 31, 2009)

Sallam wow great bird my uncle in iraq just bout 6 for $1000 usd witch is alot for show birds great bird love the color and shape keep up the good work marwan


----------

